# Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen



## AnBo (20. Juli 2009)

Thema nicht ganz neu, jedoch mal anders formuliert 

Ich weiß das __ Graskarpfen eigentlich keine Karpfen sind 
Das sie geliebt und gehasst werden 
und... das sie, nicht bei allen, den Teich ordentlich leerfressen.

Habe ich alles hier herausbekommen, danke an alle 

Jedoch habe ich keine Info`s gefunden, ob es evtl eine ( mehrere ) Pflanze für den Grund gibt, die von den kleinen Rackern verschmäht wird/werden.

Danke für die Tip`s ( wenn es hier schon irgendwo steht und ich es nicht gefunden habe... sorry )


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*

Hallo,

ich kenne keine solche Pflanze. Bei mir haben sie einen großen Weiher komplett leergefressen. Am Ende waren dann nur noch Seerosen drin, die einen Winter später der Biber verputzt hat.


----------



## AnBo (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*

Ohje...

hast Du denn danach irgendwelche Abwehrmaßnahmen ergriffen ?

Grill oder so ?! :evil   :hai


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*

Hallo,

ja, die Graskarpfen wurden alle gegessen. Für die Biber hat das Landratsamt eine Lebendfalle aufgestellt, aber das hat nicht wirklich was gebracht. Erstens ging ein nur einziger nach Monaten in die Falle, und dann war nicht so recht klar was mit dem nun werden sollte. Haben will die Biber niemand mehr, weder andere Bundesländer, noch das Ausland, noch die Tiergärten. Das Problem hat sich dann von selbst gelöst: als sie alle Bäume im weiten Umkreis gemeuchelt hatten, sind sie einfach über Nacht abgezogen.


----------



## molmax (20. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*

Hi,
also ich habe 2 graskarpfen schon seit ca. 4 jahren (1000l Teich ) sie fressen alles grüne bis auf die  seerosen und das wasser ist glaklar, zusätzlich füttere ich sie noch mit gras (die fressen mir aus der hand) und sie zu essen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen weil sie so zutraulich sind. Ich habe noch einen zweiten kleinen "normalen" Teich mit Pflanzen und kleinen goldfischen. Aber die 2 sind nun einmal in einem teich "aus der norm" wenn ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## AnBo (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*

Jojo,

grundsetzlich ist es ja meine Schuld.
Habe alles gut vorbereitet und auch halbwegs geplant. Alles supi gelaufen...
Teich gut, Wasser supi, Pflanzen... ich hätt eben die kleinen Racker nicht reinsetzen sollen. Versuche es schon mit Löwenzahn 
Na, wenns anders laufen würde, hätte ich diese Frage nicht stellen müssen 

Na, ich werde mal sehen was ich mache

Danke bis hierher schon mal


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*

Hi,

vielleicht passt Dein Problem zu dem Thread "was tun mit Rasenschnitt"...


----------



## AnBo (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*



Danke, supi Idee


----------



## robsig12 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*

Ein anderes PRoblem das auftreten kann (wird) ist die nicht zu verachtende Grösse der Graskarpfen. Du schreibst da von 1000 Liter in deinem Teich. Und 2 4 Jahre alten Graskarpfen. Davon ausgehend, dass sie nicht zuviel darin zum Fressen finden, werden die aber doch viel zu gross für deinen Teich werden.

Ein Beispiel, ich habe für die Fadenalgen letzes Jahr im April einen kleinen mit 7 cm eingesetzt. Resultat nach 1,5 Jahren. Er misst nun ca. 35 cm, und macht keine Anstalten, nun zum Wachsen aufzuhören. 

Ich habe übrigens sehr viele Pflanzen in meiner Pfütze, und die werden nur angeknappert, sonst aber in Ruhe gelassen. Grund, er ist bei der Fütterung der Koi immer gleich als erster dabei.


----------



## AnBo (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*

Hm,
jetzt meinst Du sicher den Molmax 

Da habe ich mich allerdings auch etwas gewundert, stimmt.
Nun, ich habe jetzt angefangen täglich ein paar Sticks zu füttern. Wollte ich eigendlich nicht, jedoch ist deren Ernteaktivität schon etwas gezügelter 

 na, ich werds ja sehen...


----------



## robsig12 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*



AnBo schrieb:


> Hm,
> jetzt meinst Du sicher den Molmax
> 
> Da habe ich mich allerdings auch etwas gewundert, stimmt.
> ...



JA bezog sich auf Molmax. Hätte ich genauer schreiben können.


----------



## AnBo (23. Juli 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*

Nönö,

alles gut 

Beste Grüße


----------



## sir.kessy (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*

Hallo

Welche Fische ausser der Graskarfen fressen noch Unterwasserpflanzen?
Kois auch? Gründlinge?
Habe verschiedene Tiere im Teich. Meine Unterwasserplanzen wachsen nicht. Liegt das nur an den Grasskarfen?
Der Grasskarfen, wie auch die Gründlinge, wurde mir empfohlen wegen Algeneindämung. War wohl eine Fehlinformation. Diese kam aber von verschiedenen Geschäften.

Hilfts es wirklich grüne Pflanzen (Grass oder Löwenzahn) im Teich zu hängen?


----------



## karsten. (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*



sir.kessy schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Welche Fische ausser der Graskarfen fressen noch Unterwasserpflanzen?
> Kois auch? Gründlinge?
> ...



moin

nichts für Ungut !  :beeten

bis auf die Bitterlinge und Gründlinge ist Dein Besatz für Bepflanzung in einem kleinem Teich ... eher kontraproduktiv 

wobei gegen Deine Unterwasserflora die Graskarpfen mit Sicherheit am effektivsten sind !

Den Quatsch "das Graskarpfen Algen eindämmen" kann man noch auf die Spitze treiben ,wenn man zusätzlich Gras und Löwenzahn über den Umweg durch den Fischdarm als Algendünger zur Verfügung stellt.

Ich will´s mal ganz drastisch sagen :

wer stellt sich in ein Vorgärtchen mit Stauden eine Kuh und ein Schwein ?  

schönen Gruß auch an solche "Geschäfte"


----------



## sir.kessy (15. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*

Hi

Was ist denn mit den Kois. Sind diese auch so schlimm?
Und Goldfische fressen keine Pflanzen an?

Sollte man im einem Teich nicht auch Fische haben, die den Pflanzenwuch drosseln?


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*

Hallo,

Kois sind mindestens so schlimm wie Graskarpfen. Auf die Dauer ist es unmöglich Kois in einem bepflanzten Teich zu halten. Früher oder später kommt einer davon auf den Geschmack und alle anderen machen es ihm nach.

Goldfische sind Weltmeister darin einen Teich in eine grüne Brühe zu verwandeln. Von früh bis spät kauen sie den Boden durch auf der Suche nach etwas fressbarem. Den durchgekauten Schlamm spucken sie ins Wasser und sogar schon so mechanisch für eine heftige Trübung - von ihren Ausscheidungen und ihren Massen an Nachkommen ganz zu schweigen. 


Wie kommst Du eigentlich auf den Gedanken dass es nötig wäre das Pflanzenwachstum zu beschränken?


----------



## sir.kessy (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Graskarpfen vs Bodenpflanzen*

Danke für die Infos
Da ich ja nur 2 Kois habe, hoffe ich mal das die nicht so viel anrichten. Den Graskarfen werden ich einen Nachbarn schenken, der in seinem Teich kaum Pflanzen hat.


----------

